# Did you ever swear up and down you'd never abandon print books?



## heidi_g (Nov 14, 2013)

I did. I wanted something tangible, to hold in my hands... until I moved across country. I didn't think I had that many books. I always swapped or resold my print books and only kept my favorites... or the ones I hadn't read yet. A gazillion boxes later, I went down to Barnes & Noble and got my first Nook. I thought I was a late-adopter. That was 2009. Now I have gone through three kindles and my husband reads on his iPad.

When people go on and on about the need for a "real books", I patiently listen, after all, I expressed the exact same sentiment years ago.

The truth is once you experience an ereader, with it's awesome highlighting, note taking, and search functions, and comprehend the wonder of carrying around a library in your purse... it's really hard to go back to print. I hate when I can't find a book in digital format now. I don't think anything but the advantages of technology can explain the rise of the ereader.

Anyone else cross the line from die-hard print reader to e-reader?


----------



## Flay Otters (Jul 29, 2014)

I thought you wrote "I went through three kindles and my husband." My mistake.
Was imagining some poor dude worn out and exhausted from all your Kindling.


----------



## heidi_g (Nov 14, 2013)

Flay Otters said:


> I thought you wrote "I went through three kindles and my husband." My mistake.
> Was imagining some poor dude worn out and exhausted from all your Kindling.


haha! I do tend to wear him out... ahem


----------



## Guest (Oct 20, 2014)

For fiction yes, to a degree. For books I really like I'll pick them up in print, but for throwaway or quick reads ebooks are useful.

For reference texts I still prefer print as the author and publisher can't update the content or delete the book, which means it is a fixed reference point. In cases where I need to show cites, that matters.


----------



## meh (Apr 18, 2013)

Very similar experience here. I was always "Oh I'll never get an ereader! Print books are da bomb!"  And then my partner moved in and I realized I needed to seriously get rid of most of my books. I used to read maybe a few books a year. Now it's more like 35-40.


----------



## 68564 (Mar 17, 2013)

I read almost exclusively ebooks now, but I jumped when I had the chance and never looked back. IMO eBooks are superior (for my use case) in every way. Even just reading in bed without aneed light is a huge convenience. Being able to carry hundreds of books while traveling for business is also big.  Plus many other reasons...

I will cry a little if for some unforeseeable reason I had to go back... I know some people love them, and that is great... but not me!


----------



## zoe tate (Dec 18, 2013)

heidi_g said:


> Did you ever swear up and down you'd never abandon print books?


Yes - and like millions of other people, I haven't abandoned them.

I buy and read some Kindle books, too, and of course I'm familiar with all the advantages you refer to. But I'll never abandon physical/paper books. (I don't refer to them as "real" books, though - that would just prejudice people.)


----------



## heidi_g (Nov 14, 2013)

judygoodwin said:


> I used to read maybe a few books a year. Now it's more like 35-40.


Me too! My reading has gone way up on an ereader 



VydorScope said:


> Even just reading in bed without aneed light is a huge convenience.


THIS^^^^



VH Folland said:


> For reference texts I still prefer print as the author and publisher can't update the content or delete the book, which means it is a fixed reference point. In cases where I need to show cites, that matters.


If the reference book is picture/diagram dependent, I still get the print book because the reproductions in the kindle are pretty hard for me to see.


----------



## ruecole (Jun 13, 2012)

I admit, I've never used an ereader, aside from playing with one at the store. But until they started creating apps for phones and tablets, etc. I really couldn't see myself switching to ebooks. But now that I can carry almost my entire library on my phone, I'll never go back to my old way of buying/reading books.

I still read print books, of course. But the majority are definitely ebooks. And the number of books I read every year has also increased. Along with the number of books I buy. I used to get books primarily from the library or used book stores, now I buy all my ebooks on Amazon. And the few print books I buy tend to be new now instead of used.

Personally, I think anyone who bemoans ebooks is a fool. They're bringing reading back, not killing it! And I don't think for one second print books will go away. Nor do I want them too! There's room for both formats.

Rue


----------



## Avis Black (Jun 12, 2012)

The only print books I'd like to keep these days are art or cookbooks.  As for the rest, they work better on a Kindle.  I don't need the clutter.


----------



## bohemianedu (Jul 24, 2014)

I actually sold and gave away all of my print books. Some days I look over at my empty shelves and poke my lip out. Then I remember how much I like to make the words larger on my Ipad. Also, I enjoy reading late at night in bed while everyone else is asleep. Not needing a light is huge for me. Oh and reading big books is much easier on either the Kindle or the Ipad. My thumb (the finger I use to hold back the pages of a print book) needed a serious rest.


----------



## Lehane (Apr 7, 2014)

I love print books, but I also love my Kindle. I was reluctant to pick it up at first, but it was quick work before I was in love. Frankly, I think a lot of people who pull the "I need something to hold in my hands!" response haven't tried a nice e-reader. They're tangible, they're formatted to mimic the act of reading (I love swiping the page of my Kindle touch, like I'd paw a paper book to flip the page), and they have a lot of benefits for those who need bigger font sizes/easy word look-up/etc. The first thing I did was put a sqooshy leather cover on mine and it made all of the difference. I have to open the cover and there's a pleasant tactile feel to it.

I never want print books to die out, but I love my Kindle.


----------



## Vaalingrade (Feb 19, 2013)

I only use my ereader for game books, cookbooks, etc. Still mostly read fiction on paper because you can't roll over and destroy $200 when falling asleep on a paper book. Plus, you own the book. Once we get past the 'you're paying for the license' phase of digital media, I'll see.


----------



## Rin (Apr 25, 2011)

After moving about six times as a teenager, I couldn't wait to start shedding my print books - they're just too heavy to move!


----------



## pagegirl (Feb 3, 2014)

I totally did. I even remember, several years ago, my mother and I getting in an argument about this very thing with my sister. She was pro-Kindle, and we were anti-technology when it came to books. Now, I LOVE my Kindle and could never go without it! It's truly fabulous and I'm not even sure why I love reading on it so much more than a paper book, but I do. In fact, I have stacks of paperbacks I have yet to read and honestly have no desire to get to them. I totally ate my words with that fight, especially after publishing and hoping to make a living (one day) off ebooks!


----------



## Gone 9/21/18 (Dec 11, 2008)

No, I was the other way - the first time I heard there was such a thing as an ereader, I was totally gung ho. I got a Rocket Ebook in 1999. I loved it. However, there weren't enough books available for it and those that were available were overpriced. That was my first exposure to pricing ebooks at or over the price of the paper version. (Sound familiar?)

The biggest surprise for me was the outright animosity toward ebooks from some people. Instead of no, it's not for me, some people behaved as if ebooks were a threat to civilization and became hostile at the very mention of them. (Sound familiar?)

My experience with the Rocket put me off ereaders until I heard of the Kindle. Even then I waited and watched the number of ebooks available at Amazon increase over the 6 months after the Kindle was released before purchasing. I wanted to be sure Amazon really was committed to the device and to making books available for it before spending that much for another ereader.

I haven't bought a paper book since I got my first Kindle in 2009, although I do read some paper books from the library still. I finally cleaned out my own books two years ago and now have 3 bookcases with reference books and some old hard covers by favorite authors (every mystery Dick Francis wrote, for instance).


----------



## Maddie_K (Sep 13, 2014)

I used to swear that... then I had to move 6 times in 6 months. Yeah, the twenty (I'm not even joking, might have even been more) apple boxes of books were the first things to go. I didn't even have an e-reader at the time. My first e-reader was the first Gen Sony readers that froze and had all kinds of problems and I *STILL* fell in love with ebooks.

I have a stack of paper books at home that people have gifted me...some have been sitting there for 2 years and I still haven't read them, even tho they are things I want to read! I'm probably going to have to just buy the Kindle version if I'm ever going to read them.

HOWEVER, I do make an exception for books that I've gotten autographed. I still have all of those, and if I meet some of my favorite Kindle authors I'll buy the paper version of the book just so I can get it signed by them.


----------



## antares (Feb 13, 2011)

> Did you ever swear up and down you'd never abandon print books?


Yeah, I did. Then I got a Kindle.

In the year -1 BK (Before Kindle), I bought a dozen books.

Last year (3 AK), I bought 62 ebooks. That was DOWN from the previous year (2 AK) when I bought 76 ebooks.

In 2 AK I still bought DTBs: specialty items -- WWI aviation history. An industry that converts those tomes to ebooks has mushroomed since, and works that interest me are now available in ebook. I do not foresee any DTB purchases in my future.


----------



## callan (Feb 29, 2012)

Yes, and I've recanted, except I just spent the last few days rereading a favorite trilogy, old tattered paperbacks that can't be replaced because there are no new editions. No print, no digital, rights lost in some copyright h*ll

And my local library thinks it's more important to provide internet access than preserve books, and current publishers think they still own the book and are just kindly letting me read it on my device--so, I'm not getting rid of my print library yet.


----------



## Daniel Cane (Oct 16, 2014)

I still like print for "How To" books. Easier for me to learn that way. I can mark it up. Flip around fast and it just seems easier.
Love my Kindle though


----------



## 75814 (Mar 12, 2014)

Yup, I said that. Then one day when I was visiting my family, my sister showed me her Kindle. After that, I got one for myself. Since then, I've read far more books than I ever had before.


----------



## Davout73 (Feb 20, 2014)

A lot of the books I read aren't available in kindle format, and if they are, I'm certainly not paying for them because they are too pricey.

My wife and I buy a lot of books for the kids, I can't remember the last physical book I bought was.  Looking back, my overall reading habits haven't changed, I still read 2-3 books a week, but the media I read them on has.

Dav


----------



## markhealy (Jun 5, 2014)

Yep, my wife and I both had the attitude that the experience of print books couldn't be matched by reading an electronic version, but because of all the conveniences noted in this thread we've both converted.


----------



## 77071 (May 15, 2014)

I have a real issue with book storage. So no, I'm very glad to have ebooks.  I can read a book a day without ruining my storage spaces.  Because it's really hard to give books away.  Even when I give a lot away; it just doesn't seem to get easier.

Add in free books, instant downloads, and yeah, I was pretty sold from the beginning.  :-D


----------



## Carol Davis (Dec 9, 2013)

Something like 5 years ago, my boss asked if I would like a Kindle for Christmas.  He said he loved his, but my thought at the time was, "Well... I don't know."  But I said sure, that would be a great gift.  And I've never looked back!

The key advantage for me is that I can make the font larger.  It's very tough for me to read a lot of print books (especially in low light) because the print is too small.  And, with e-books there's no storage problem -- which is even more influential than it was 5 years ago, because you can't give books away any more.  Our library won't take them.  With the Kindle, I can buy and read 100 books a year with no worries about where I'm going to put them.

I don't remember ever being in love with the feel of a book, with that tangible physical experience.  It's the reading itself that I love.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Nope. Never did.

I have always been intrigued with the idea of digital books. But the devices were always expensive, or cumbersome, and what I wanted to read wasn't available. When I saw the Kindle advertised in November of 2007 I knew immediately that I wanted one. Unfortunately, I'd not seen the advert in the first 10 minutes so I wasn't going to get one of that first batch.  But I kept up my research (the Sony Reader was available, too) and bought it in July of 2008. And have never looked back. 


BTW . . . . as this is a topic of interest to our non-author readers as well, I've moved it to the Book Corner.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

No.

Don't care what I read on as long as I'm reading.   Read books on my Palm Pilot.  (Now that's a small screen!)

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> No.
> 
> Don't care what I read on as long as I'm reading.  Read books on my Palm Pilot. (Now that's a small screen!)
> 
> Betsy


There's a blast from the past! I had one of those too and, yeah, I had some books . . . . free classics from Project Gutenberg.


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

I think I got my first Kindle (a K2) within a year or so after a detached retina in one of my eyes left it pretty messed up, and I've never looked back (pun sort of intended). Trying to read a mass market paperback now is an exercise in futility for me, and I no longer try. While I do like the look of book cases actually full of books, I was never one of those addicted to the feel, sound, and/or smell (really...some people claim they like that smell) of dead tree books, and I made the translation to e-books very quickly: I'd say by the end of my first week with a Kindle I was completely at home with it and knew that was the future for me.


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

I desperately wanted a kindle as soon as they were announced. But that price. OUCH.  $499....OCtober, & Oprah... $50 off.. we bought our first one for our oldest son's Oct. birthday.. I got mine in February.. it was instant love for both of us.

As I started to answer this, and realized I needed some better information before I completed my answer. Bear with me a moment.
I started to jokingly say I read a ton of books every year.. Then I wondered.. How much do the books I read actually weigh? So I googled "How much does the average paperback book weigh? I found this website, that gives book weights: http://avgpostageweights.blogspot.com/2010/10/average-weight-of-paperback-book.html
the answer varies between 9oz and 21oz... so if I take the average of 15oz.. multiplied by -conservatively- 300 books per year, then divide it by 16oz(to the pound), I come up with 281.25 lbs of books... per year. 
Now I know another reason I switched to e-books as soon as I could.

this is not counting the cost of those books either. I pay less than 1/4 of what I used to pay for books now too.. so I am saving my arms from the weight, and my wallet keeps more in it, which is excellent as we have 3 in college right now.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Ann in Arlington said:


> There's a blast from the past! I had one of those too and, yeah, I had some books . . . . free classics from Project Gutenberg.


I read library books, as I recall.

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

NogDog said:


> While I do like the look of book cases actually full of books, I was never one of those addicted to the feel, sound, and/or smell


I'm with you. I very, very, very, very, very seldom read a paper book now. Gotta be somewhere without a Kindle or iDevice to do that.

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> I'm with you. I very, very, very, very, very seldom read a paper book now. Gotta be somewhere without a Kindle or iDevice to do that.
> 
> Betsy


And since they go everywhere with me, _that's_ not going to happen. I even carry a pocket charger if fail to have the forsight to make sure they're both well charged.


----------



## heidi_g (Nov 14, 2013)

pagegirl said:


> I totally did. I even remember, several years ago, my mother and I getting in an argument about this very thing with my sister. She was pro-Kindle, and we were anti-technology when it came to books. Now, I LOVE my Kindle and could never go without it! It's truly fabulous and I'm not even sure why I love reading on it so much more than a paper book, but I do. In fact, I have stacks of paperbacks I have yet to read and honestly have no desire to get to them. I totally ate my words with that fight, especially after publishing and hoping to make a living (one day) off ebooks!


Haha! Love this^^^


ruecole said:


> I still read print books, of course. But the majority are definitely ebooks. And the number of books I read every year has also increased. Along with the number of books I buy. I used to get books primarily from the library or used book stores, now I buy all my ebooks on Amazon. And the few print books I buy tend to be new now instead of used.


Yes!!!!



Avis Black said:


> I don't need the clutter.


Totally!!!



Lehane said:


> Frankly, I think a lot of people who pull the "I need something to hold in my hands!" response haven't tried a nice e-reader. They're tangible, they're formatted to mimic the act of reading (I love swiping the page of my Kindle touch, like I'd paw a paper book to flip the page), and they have a lot of benefits for those who need bigger font sizes/easy word look-up/etc. The first thing I did was put a sqooshy leather cover on mine and it made all of the difference. I have to open the cover and there's a pleasant tactile feel to it.


Great point!



Rin said:


> After moving about six times as a teenager, I couldn't wait to start shedding my print books - they're just too heavy to move!


THIS^^^



ellenoc said:


> No, I was the other way - the first time I heard there was such a thing as an ereader, I was totally gung ho. I got a Rocket Ebook in 1999. I loved it. However, there weren't enough books available for it and those that were available were overpriced. That was my first exposure to pricing ebooks at or over the price of the paper version. (Sound familiar?)
> 
> The biggest surprise for me was the outright animosity toward ebooks from some people. Instead of no, it's not for me, some people behaved as if ebooks were a threat to civilization and became hostile at the very mention of them. (Sound familiar?)


Cool that you were an early-adoptoer. The bit about "a threat to civilization" is so true, but always strikes me as odd


----------



## heidi_g (Nov 14, 2013)

Ann in Arlington said:


> Nope. Never did.
> 
> I have always been intrigued with the idea of digital books. But the devices were always expensive, or cumbersome, and what I wanted to read wasn't available. When I saw the Kindle advertised in November of 2007 I knew immediately that I wanted one. Unfortunately, I'd not seen the advert in the first 10 minutes so I wasn't going to get one of that first batch.  But I kept up my research (the Sony Reader was available, too) and bought it in July of 2008. And have never looked back.
> 
> BTW . . . . as this is a topic of interest to our non-author readers as well, I've moved it to the Book Corner.


Ann, I admire you early adopters! Thanks for moving the thread. I almost posted it there!


Carol Davis said:


> The key advantage for me is that I can make the font larger. It's very tough for me to read a lot of print books (especially in low light) because the print is too small.


This is huge!!! Haha, pun intended! There are some huge fonts on readers 



Carol Davis said:


> It's the reading itself that I love.


Totally, this for me too!



callan said:


> Yes, and I've recanted, except I just spent the last few days rereading a favorite trilogy, old tattered paperbacks that can't be replaced because there are no new editions. No print, no digital, rights lost in some copyright h*ll


I've got a series like that too. I guess it will never be made digital.



antares said:


> In the year -1 BK (Before Kindle), I bought a dozen books.
> 
> Last year (3 AK), I bought 62 ebooks. That was DOWN from the previous year (2 AK) when I bought 76 ebooks.


Love that, BK and AK 



Maddie_K said:


> I used to swear that... then I had to move 6 times in 6 months.


Yes, packing up all those books is a nightmare. They are HEAVY!!!!


----------



## heidi_g (Nov 14, 2013)

NogDog said:


> I think I got my first Kindle (a K2) within a year or so after a detached retina in one of my eyes left it pretty messed up, and I've never looked back (pun sort of intended). Trying to read a mass market paperback now is an exercise in futility for me, and I no longer try.


NogDog, can you still see from your eye with the detached retina? My husband had a detached retina and is blind in that eye He reads on the iPad. I never thought it might be easier for him to read on ereader than print?



BTackitt said:


> I desperately wanted a kindle as soon as they were announced. But that price. OUCH.  $499....OCtober, & Oprah... $50 off.. we bought our first one for our oldest son's Oct. birthday.. I got mine in February.. it was instant love for both of us.


Ouch! That price would have been the downside to being an early-adopter.



BTackitt said:


> As I started to answer this, and realized I needed some better information before I completed my answer. Bear with me a moment.
> I started to jokingly say I read a ton of books every year.. Then I wondered.. How much do the books I read actually weigh? So I googled "How much does the average paperback book weigh? I found this website, that gives book weights: http://avgpostageweights.blogspot.com/2010/10/average-weight-of-paperback-book.html
> the answer varies between 9oz and 21oz... so if I take the average of 15oz.. multiplied by -conservatively- 300 books per year, then divide it by 16oz(to the pound), I come up with 281.25 lbs of books... per year.
> Now I know another reason I switched to e-books as soon as I could.
> ...


These are excellent points. And yes, those books are HEAVY!!!!



Betsy the Quilter said:


> No.
> 
> Don't care what I read on as long as I'm reading.  Read books on my Palm Pilot. (Now that's a small screen!)
> 
> Betsy


I've got many books on my iPhone now, comes in handy when I'm waiting at odd times, but yes, VERY SMALL screen!!!!!


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

heidi_g said:


> NogDog, can you still see from your eye with the detached retina? My husband had a detached retina and is blind in that eye He reads on the iPad. I never thought it might be easier for him to read on ereader than print?
> ...


The retinal surgeon was able to "spot weld" most of it back in place with a laser, but there is a macular pucker that distorts things pretty much right on the focal point of that eye, plus there is a fair amount of residue floating around (if you've ever had floaters in your eye, think of several of them on steroids). On top of that, I'm pretty darned near-sighted to begin with (too much reading as a child?  ). On the Kindle, I can pump up the font size a couple notches, play with line spacing and even the font style to find what works best for me, which makes it much easier for me to read comfortably.


----------



## KateEllison (Jul 9, 2011)

I think so...I wasn't particularly interested in an ereader before I got mine as a gift. Now I love it. I still buy some books in print, though. It's pretty 50/50 for me.


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Read books on my Palm Pilot.


That's what I went to after the Newton MessagePad I was reading ebooks on was discontinued. I actually used a Palm Tungsten. Yes, they did have a small screen.

I've never decided to entirely abandon print books. I read too many older works that are still not available in electronic form. And I still prefer many reference works and "coffee table books" in printed format.

Mike


----------



## mphicks (Jan 29, 2014)

heidi_g said:


> Anyone else cross the line from die-hard print reader to e-reader?


Oh, yes. I am a total convert. I swore off e-readers and never thought I'd ditch print for digital. But then I started to spot some really good deals on titles I wanted, and started reading eBooks through the Kindle app on my wife's iPad. Eventually she got sick of me hogging the iPad, and I broke down and bought a Kindle for myself last Christmas. I've been using it daily ever since and haven't read a single printed book since late last year, despite having a huge TBR pile of physical books. Now I mostly just hope that the publishers/authors of those titles will bundle their stories with either Kindle Matchbook or BitLit so I can get the e-copy, too.


----------



## heidi_g (Nov 14, 2013)

NogDog said:


> The retinal surgeon was able to "spot weld" most of it back in place with a laser, but there is a macular pucker that distorts things pretty much right on the focal point of that eye, plus there is a fair amount of residue floating around (if you've ever had floaters in your eye, think of several of them on steroids). On top of that, I'm pretty darned near-sighted to begin with (too much reading as a child?  ). On the Kindle, I can pump up the font size a couple notches, play with line spacing and even the font style to find what works best for me, which makes it much easier for me to read comfortably.


Cool on font size I'm going to ask him if he does that. On the "spot weld" yes, I'm aware of those. He lost his eye because the original "spot welds" didn't hold They then did a super-duper job on his other eye and it has fortunately held for many, many years now, with only one microscopic tear that they fixed a few years ago. He has the floaters too, and the eye doctor on speed dial... just in case. I'd never heard of retinal detachments till I met my husband. Kind of scary.



mphicks said:


> Oh, yes. I am a total convert. I swore off e-readers and never thought I'd ditch print for digital. But then I started to spot some really good deals on titles I wanted, and started reading eBooks through the Kindle app on my wife's iPad. Eventually she got sick of me hogging the iPad, and I broke down and bought a Kindle for myself last Christmas. I've been using it daily ever since and haven't read a single printed book since late last year, despite having a huge TBR pile of physical books. Now I mostly just hope that the publishers/authors of those titles will bundle their stories with either Kindle Matchbook or BitLit so I can get the e-copy, too.


Ditto Ditto Ditto Ditto, lol!


----------



## QuantumIguana (Dec 29, 2010)

I didn't think that I would like to read e-books, because I didn't like to read books from a screen. I still don't - I've read books from a computer monitor, but didn't really like it at all. Then I tried one. It was Thanksgiving, and I tried my sister's K2. I got a K3 for Christmas. I still have a lot of paper books, probably around 1,000. I pick up used paper books, and I stop by Little Free Libraries. I try not to accumulate books, when new ones come in, something has to go out. I have nothing against paper books, nor people who read them. I do, however, get quite annoyed at people who think they are superior because they read paper books. I have little patience with snobs.


----------



## LaraAmber (Feb 24, 2009)

Nope, I happily walked away from my hardback books the second the K2 was released.  For the record, I was one of those crazy "no you can't borrow my books, must be carefully preserved" book people.

The only time I have a paperbook is when I borrow a play from the library.  Plays and poetry are two types of books where the formatting just doesn't work well in ebooks.  (I consider that a programming issue, not a hardware issue, so hopefully will one day be corrected.)

I visit my parents and my mom keeps trying to push old paperbacks on me.  As though I have one inch of extra space in my luggage that I'm paying to take on the plane.


----------



## heidi_g (Nov 14, 2013)

LaraAmber said:


> I visit my parents and my mom keeps trying to push old paperbacks on me. As though I have one inch of extra space in my luggage that I'm paying to take on the plane.


haha, that's funny!



QuantumIguana said:


> I didn't think that I would like to read e-books, because I didn't like to read books from a screen. I still don't - I've read books from a computer monitor, but didn't really like it at all. Then I tried one.


This is a great point. I think a lot of people think reading on an e-reader will be like reading on a computer, which I also consider not pleasurable. But time and time again, I hear readers say they balked at switching to an e-reader until they did it. For most, it seems like the experience itself, converts.


----------



## 68564 (Mar 17, 2013)

heidi_g said:


> This is a great point. I think a lot of people think reading on an e-reader will be like reading on a computer, which I also consider not pleasurable. But time and time again, I hear readers say they balked at switching to an e-reader until they did it. For most, it seems like the experience itself, converts.


This was my wife. She was like "I could never curl up with an ereader..." then I bought her a Nook and she has used it several times DAILY now every since.


----------



## John F (May 19, 2014)

No, but I won't.


----------



## heidi_g (Nov 14, 2013)

VydorScope said:


> This was my wife. She was like "I could never curl up with an ereader..." then I bought her a Nook and she has used it several times DAILY now every since.


Awesome!



John F said:


> No, but I won't.


You are not alone


----------

